
An Introduction to Computer Networks - blueatlas
http://intronetworks.cs.luc.edu/
======
vinayak
Reading the RFCs for popular protocols is also a good start. Several of the
RFCs also document many years of learning from operating networks. A good
place to start is the RFC index - [http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc-
index2.html](http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc-index2.html)

(eg HTTP/1.1 is RFC 2616)

------
bb0wn
Computer Networks by Andrew Tannenbaum is also a great introductory text.

[http://cse.hcmut.edu.vn/~minhnguyen/NET/Computer%20Networks%...](http://cse.hcmut.edu.vn/~minhnguyen/NET/Computer%20Networks%20-%20A%20Tanenbaum%20-%205th%20edition.pdf)

~~~
tekromancr
I actually came to the comments just to mention this. This is one of THE best
networking books. Shit, it is one of my favorite books PERIOD.

~~~
synctext
For the past 8 years I been using the Tanenbaum book for teaching my
university networking class.

That book is really starting to show a bit of age (the author also recently
retired). The Peter Dordal Creative Commons approach needs a bit more
polishing. Just did a browse through and comparison, it goes quite deep (e.g.
TCP Westwood). However, Tanebaum more applications and uses, including telnet
to port 80, audio compression threshold of hearing and runlength encoding.

btw please put the slides online used to present this to students.. Every
professor needs to make their own now.

~~~
tekromancr
I think you may be mistaking my comment with another. I am not (currently) a
teacher (though I do very much like explaining things!).

------
BlackJack
Just browsed through this, looks like a great book. Two suggestions:

1\. Put your ToC on the home screen as well. 2\. It'd be nice if you covered
low-power IoT protocols like ZigBee, Thread, 6loWPAN, etc. Stuff based on the
802.15.4 stack

------
bbulkow
I've been looking for clear statement of IPv6 --- it's not sticking in my head
yet and I get a lot of questions about schema design around IPv6 --- this
looks like it might finally give a clear view.

------
rhapsodyv
I remember this video:
[http://www.warriorsofthe.net/movie.html](http://www.warriorsofthe.net/movie.html)

------
marvel_boy
Looks like a great and detailed book. I don't knwo why but networking is a
subject with very few good free books.

------
raphinou
Another great resource:
[http://inl.info.ucl.ac.be/cnp3](http://inl.info.ucl.ac.be/cnp3)

------
alphonse23
I took this class a few years ago -- Professor Dordal is super amazing! I'm
going to totally re-read this book!

------
vlan0
The scope of content in that book is pretty large for an audience needing an
introduction to computer networks.

~~~
Swannie
The scope of networking, at an introductory level, is large. It's increasingly
important too, as more and more systems become distributed, and rely on the
network. For example, HDD's with ethernet interfaces!

